# DVD/CdRom Driver disabled



## jackstraw (Jan 8, 2005)

eMachine ET1331 (bought at Costco)
Windows 7 Home Premium
AMD Athlon II X2 215 Processor 2.7 GHz
4 GB ram
64 bit oper system

My DVD/Cd-Rom appears in Device Manager, but not in Windows Explorer.
This is the message in Device Manager "A driver (service) for this device has been disabled. An alternate driver may be providing this functionality. (Code 32)"

I have uninstalled the drivers and rebooted, but still a problem.

I have uploaded a Word file with snips of the various screens in Device Manager.

I have done a computer reset as suggested by eMachines personnel - still have the problem.

I have tried Microsoft's Fixit program Mats_Run.dvd.exe which did not work, I think, because it couldn't find the drive.

I have to be out for most of this evening, but will check back Friday morning.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try this 
How to fix CD/DVD issues 
First Backup the registry. 

Step 1: Start Registry Editor 
type "regedit" in the Start Run box. 
Step 2: Delete the UpperFilters registry entry 

1. In Registry Editor, expand My Computer, and then expand HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE. 
2. Expand SYSTEM, and then expand CurrentControlSet. 
3. Expand Control, and then expand Class. 
4. Under Class, click {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}. 
5. In the details pane of Registry Editor, on the right side, click UpperFilters. 

Note You may also see an UpperFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click UpperFilters only. 
* If you see the UpperFilters registry entry in the details pane of Registry Editor, go to step 6. 
* If you do not see the UpperFilters registry entry, you still might have to remove the 
LowerFilters registry entry. To do this, go to "Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry." 
6. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
7. Click Yes when you receive the following message: 
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 

The UpperFilters registry entry is removed. 
Step 3: Delete the LowerFilters registry entry 

1. In the details pane of Registry Editor, on the right side, click LowerFilters. 

Note You might see a LowerFilters.bak registry entry. You do not have to remove that entry. Click LowerFilters only. 

If you do not see the LowerFilters registry entry, unfortunately this content is unable to help you any more. Go to the "Next Steps" section for information about how you can find more solutions or more help on the Microsoft Web site. 
2. On the Edit menu, click Delete. 
3. Click Yes when you receive the following message: 
Are you sure you want to delete this value? 
The LowerFilters registry entry is removed. 
4. Exit Registry Editor. 

Step 4: Restart your computer 
Restart your computer. After you have done this, try to access the CD or DVD drive. If you can access the CD or DVD drive, and if you do not receive an error message, the problem is resolved. You can reinstall your CD or DVD writing or recording software.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 8, 2005)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!!!! the drive is OK - in device manager there are no errors, but the drive only shows up in windows explorer when there is a disk in it. Is this normal???

You mentioned reinstalling cd/dvd software. Do you know what software these now missing drivers relate to?
C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys
C:\Windows\System32\Drivers\PxHlpa64.sys

I found the following under my Norton 360 program- can you tell anything from this?:
Program Files (x86)
Norton 360
Engine
3.8.0.41
x64
GEARAspi.dll
GEARAspi64.dll
GEARAspiWDM.sys
x86
GEARAspi.dll
GEARAspiWDM.sys

I have Nero 9 installed (not the full edition) and was able to create an audio CD.

I have Iomega HotBurn Pro installed, but that program in unable to recognize the DVD/CDRom drive. I would like to install it, but I cannot even find the downloaded setup file. I may have run it from the Iomega site.

Thanks very much for your help, but can you answer my remaining questions, etc.?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok the first C:\Windows\System32\DRIVERS\GEARAspiWDM.sys could belong to a number of burning programs one being Gear burning software,another imgburn
the other could belong to windows dvd maker,one other hit mentioned malware not sure it is ,as to the iomega hotburn I'am not familiar with it so can only advise a fresh download from their site please note there are a lot of sites which say free,it is not free,and some are really just a patch,Iomega site http://www.iomega.com/hotburn/hotburn_main.html


----------

